# Tivo recording ghost shows



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

Last night I noticed that my Tivo was set to record shows and all my tuners at the same time and with no show info. 

I deleted them last night and this morning they are back. 

Also I find I have to restart it to get my Mini streaming working again.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

I think you need to do a Clear Program Info and To Do List, which will also reboot.


----------



## cooperd (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm having the EXACT same problem you describe. All tuners, same time. Deleted all last night haven't yet checked to see if they have returned. Seems like hacking problem with TIVO!!


----------



## 01jmac (Apr 7, 2009)

I just noticed the same thing for programs scheduled to record on 7/4 and later on my Bolt. Seems to be linked to programs on C-SPAN channels, as the guide shows the double-checkmarks next to some programs called "Campaign 2022" but if you try and show info/details in the guide, nothing happens.

I suspect there is something bad in the program guide data which is resulting in some bad software decisions.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

When it happens to me, it's usually about this young couple from New York City who bought an old haunted house to turn into a B&B. The woman can communicate with the residents but her husband can't.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Are you receiving signal (and picture) from these channels? If not, make sure they are unchecked in the Channels list.


----------



## Scott9mm (Apr 5, 2015)

ThAbtO said:


> Are you receiving signal (and picture) from these channels? If not, make sure they are unchecked in the Channels list.





ThAbtO said:


> Are you receiving signal (and picture) from these channels? If not, make sure they are unchecked in the Channels list.


This was the cause when I had same symptoms. Ensure the channel list contains no dead channels. Sometimes this happens after cable company deletes a channel.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> I think you need to do a Clear Program Info and To Do List, which will also reboot.


I already tried that on mine, and all the same to-do list items came back.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

01jmac said:


> I just noticed the same thing for programs scheduled to record on 7/4 and later on my Bolt. Seems to be linked to programs on C-SPAN channels, as the guide shows the double-checkmarks next to some programs called "Campaign 2022" but if you try and show info/details in the guide, nothing happens.
> 
> I suspect there is something bad in the program guide data which is resulting in some bad software decisions.


Same problem here, I deleted guide data and to-do list, and they all came back.


----------



## CODAT (Sep 4, 2008)

No solution, but I'm having exactly the same problem for several days now.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

So what happens if you don't manually delete these things from the To Do List? Does anything record?
I haven't had this problem on my Bolt or Roamio+, both TE3. For those experiencing this problem, are you on TE4?


----------



## Rich113 (Aug 2, 2021)

CODAT said:


> No solution, but I'm having exactly the same problem for several days now.


Same thing here. I deleted them from my Edge and they (many) were back again today, including some that were going to prevent my scheduled shows from recording.
This is in addition to my Edge setting up One Pass shows I have no intention of watching.
And in addition to my Edge deleting programs I had recorded and not watched yet (and I keep this Edge at 35% or less of capacity).
I love my Edge when it works like it is supposed to, but it sure does a lot of stuff that makes me really mad.
Rich


----------



## smith1190 (Dec 19, 2004)

I started seeing this yesterday, too. And my Seasons Passes show a bunch of upcoming shows it will record (all with Conflicts) but if you open them, they all have 0 upcoming episodes. Nothing I've tried has fixed it, either. Clearly a software problem on the TiVo side, which is so frustrating, when they've had so many major problems for years now. Wonder how long it'll take for them to fix this one.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

They look like One Pass recordings with the Double-Check-Mark. Yet, when you look at the individual recordings, they appear to be manual recordings, Then when I select Upcoming, it indicates the recording is called "Former Nato Allied Commander Discusses....". Again, very strange that they also attempt to record the same channel and program on all tuners, which should never happen. It does look hacker like. Who and where is TiVo outsourcing their programming? The same folks that can't fix out of home streaming after 9 months!


----------



## Jeanne Chaikin (Aug 3, 2005)

01jmac said:


> I just noticed the same thing for programs scheduled to record on 7/4 and later on my Bolt. Seems to be linked to programs on C-SPAN channels, as the guide shows the double-checkmarks next to some programs called "Campaign 2022" but if you try and show info/details in the guide, nothing happens.
> 
> I suspect there is something bad in the program guide data which is resulting in some bad software decisions.


I am having exactly the same problem also involving the C-Span channels and also channel 303 on my cable which is a Chinese language channel that I don't even receive.


----------



## Jeanne Chaikin (Aug 3, 2005)

mike-d said:


> I already tried that on mine, and all the same to-do list items came back.


Same here. Is this becoming a widespread problem?


----------



## Jeanne Chaikin (Aug 3, 2005)

justen_m said:


> So what happens if you don't manually delete these things from the To Do List? Does anything record?
> I haven't had this problem on my Bolt or Roamio+, both TE3. For those experiencing this problem, are you on TE4?


Of course it's TE4.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Are you all with the same cable company, I wonder?
I will go down now and check mine with Comcast.

Oh, where do I check that TE3/TE4 stuff.

Just checked mine. Don't have that issue with my location in CA, Comcast and Edge.
I did find several (3-5) channels in the lineup that I removed.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

charlesjbiller said:


> Are you all wit5h the same cable company, I wonder?
> I will go down now and check mine with Comcast.
> 
> Oh, where do I check that TE3/TE4 stuff.


All Edge models are Version 21/TE4. Roamio and Bolt (Except Bolt OTA only which is TE4 only) can have either Version 20/TE3 or Version 21/TE4. To check, go to Settings & Messages> Help> Account and System Info> System Information > Software Version and starting with 20 or 21. (The TE4 menu may be slightly different.)


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

I found a recording last night of a Japanese program. I do not pay for a Japanese channel, so naturally it didn't record, and the word "Null" appeared somewhere in the description of what was recorded. I have no idea why it attempted to record, and this explains the blue screen when I turned the TV on.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

HarleyRandom said:


> I found a recording last night of a Japanese program. I do not pay for a Japanese channel, so naturally it didn't record, and the word "Null" appeared somewhere in the description of what was recorded. I have no idea why it attempted to record, and this explains the blue screen when I turned the TV on.


Not only that but it could have prevented a needed program from being recorded?


----------



## cooperd (Apr 29, 2009)

I was one of the earlier posters about this problem. I saw a suggestion that said to remove the offending channels from the Channel list. There were 4 channel numbers involved. So, I unchecked them. So far, so good. No new unwanted items on to do list going on day two.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

cooperd said:


> I was one of the earlier posters about this problem. I saw a suggestion that said to remove the offending channels from the Channel list. There were 4 channel numbers involved. So, I unchecked them. So far, so good. No new unwanted items on to do list going on day two.


Then the question is why did it show up to be recorded on its own and actually trying to record.


----------



## yawitz (Apr 2, 2007)

_(Originally posted in another thread, but this thread seems to have more activity, so will move my discussion here.)_

Same here, all phantom CSPAN-1 or CSPAN-2 recordings of odd, short lengths (as reported by @01jmac). Did the clear program info/todo list, initially OK but later that day the phantom recordings returned (just as @mike-d reported). I tried disabling the channels for those phantom recordings, and upon checking (today) the original recordings are gone, but replaced by a new set of recordings for the alternate CSPAN-1 and -2 channels. I'm disabling those right now to see what happens, but this is definitely a problem with, uh, _something_.


----------



## StrynBean (Aug 5, 2004)

I have Fios. Part of me is glad others are having the same issue. I thought my Tivo was dying. 

I did open a case with Tivo. I don't know of anything will come of it. We will see.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

StrynBean said:


> I have Fios. Part of me is glad others are having the same issue. I thought my Tivo was dying.
> 
> I did open a case with Tivo. I don't know of anything will come of it. We will see.


Hopefully if more customers do this, they may place it on the front burner.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

charlesjbiller said:


> Hopefully if more customers do this, they may place it on the front burner.


Doubtful. First, TiVo doesn't seem to have any quality related items on their front burner. Second, what seems to be the same problem occurred a year ago. It seemed to just go away by itself after a few days, although maybe TiVo did something to help it along.

Random season pass I didn’t create nor delete 

One thing I haven't seen mentioned yet: for me, although the Todo list entry shows a double check mark, if I let one of the ghost episodes actually record, the result in Myshows appears like a Manual recording. More evidence that this is something spooky, and not just some oversight or misunderstanding.


----------



## MarianL (Feb 19, 2019)

cooperd said:


> I was one of the earlier posters about this problem. I saw a suggestion that said to remove the offending channels from the Channel list. There were 4 channel numbers involved. So, I unchecked them. So far, so good. No new unwanted items on to do list going on day two.


Thank you for posting this as I’ve been experiencing it, too. The programs for the unchecked channels are still appearing on the future recordings list with the red X to the left. I also am getting scheduled recordings for a Japanese channel. I think I am going to do a mass delete of channels I would never watch on my channel list. I hope they clear this up soon.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

justen_m said:


> So what happens if you don't manually delete these things from the To Do List? Does anything record?
> I haven't had this problem on my Bolt or Roamio+, both TE3. For those experiencing this problem, are you on TE4?


If you leave one of the ghost entries to record, the TiVo will try to record, and there will be an entry in Myshows (Labelled "Manual"!) One of the channels it tried to record on for me was a valid channel and it made a seemingly normal recording. Another was a channel I don't receive, and it made a zero length recording.

This only happens on my Bolt, running TE4 - not on my Roamio running TE3.

And, to underline what I hope is obvious, no there were no manual recordings scheduled.


----------



## MarianL (Feb 19, 2019)

Has anyone tried changing you password at Tivo.com? I thought it couldn’t hurt but was unable to for some reason.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 20, 2003)

I just discovered this issue when I noticed that none or most of my season pass was not recorded this past week. All tuners were set to 1500 (some Japanese TV channel which is not in my line up)- thisis what happens when you are busy with life and work during weekday . I called Tivo support yesterday and they mentioned this is a known issue and they are working to resolve it and I should manually delete scheduled recordings in mean time. But this still did not explain why conflicted shows cancelled earlier were not restored Today I see my random recording from channel 1500 'to-do list' recordings are gone but it is replaced with recording shows on 215 and 21 (CSPAN et al)..

Hope Tivo gets it act together wrt SW update. They recently created a mess when Tivo would not connect (known WiFi issue and then resolved) - their QA needs to improve or I will GTFO Tivo.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Kishore said:


> ...
> 
> Hope Tivo gets it act together wrt SW update. They recently created a mess when Tivo would not connect (known WiFi issue and then resolved) - their QA needs to improve or I will GTFO Tivo.


What do you mean by Tivo not connect? You mean automatically to wi-fi or if it drops wi-fi you could not connect it to the wi-fi.
I think I had that issue recently and had to reboot Edge before it would but still doesn't auto connect to wi-fi.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

I've been seeing this for the past few days on our Edge. Initially on a Japanese channel (330) and now on two different C-SPAN channels (1128 and 109). I haven't seen this described but I'm getting 6x To-Do List entries for the same time and same channel. Then there's a 7th entry with a Red X for the same time/channel with a reason of "Conflicts with 6 shows".
Rinse and repeat several times throughout the day on one or both of the channels.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 20, 2003)

charlesjbiller said:


> What do you mean by Tivo not connect? You mean automatically to wi-fi or if it drops wi-fi you could not connect it to the wi-fi.
> I think I had that issue recently and had to reboot Edge before it would but still doesn't auto connect to wi-fi.


I had Tivo flashing lights after boot up (and Tivo service unavailable and had not connected for last few days to download EPG). The remedy was to disable wifi/disconnect ethernet, reboot and after power up connect to ethernet to download latest SW. I believe it is resolved now- it was due to some random SW update (aka screw up) and Tivo seems to have fixed it. (I keep my Tivo plugged in all the time).


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

@charlesjbiller @Kishore What does a WiFi connection issue have to do with ghost shows in the To Do List?


----------



## Kishore (Feb 20, 2003)

Kmitch- I just made observation that Tivo SW updates are screwing up Edge and responded to Charle' post- that's about it. I made it known to Tivo customer service rep yesterday- their SW update/QA has become worse off late.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

@Kishore My apologies. That came off a bit snarky but that was not my intent. In my setup, Edge + 2x Mini Lux, everything is wired Ethernet.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 20, 2003)

No worries mate! I now see this random ghost season pass is only till Monday. Hope Tivo has a fix.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

kmitch said:


> @charlesjbiller @Kishore What does a WiFi connection issue have to do with ghost shows in the To Do List?


I know that WiFi won't work well where my Edge is so it's plugged in.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

Kishore said:


> I had Tivo flashing lights after boot up (and Tivo service unavailable and had not connected for last few days to download EPG). The remedy was to disable wifi/disconnect ethernet, reboot and after power up connect to ethernet to download latest SW. I believe it is resolved now- it was due to some random SW update (aka screw up) and Tivo seems to have fixed it. (I keep my Tivo plugged in all the time).


I wish I knew what was happening. I tried to delete a show and nothing happened. Then I got a message on the TV screen saying "No signal" and directions to solve the problem. I turned the TV off and the green light on the Edge started blinking. I obviously wasn't going to get anything done so I went to the kitchen and all was fine when I came back.

This isn't the only time that sort of thing happened but usually I see a very large right arrow when it does.


----------



## Mrs Roper's Kaftan (6 mo ago)

Kishore said:


> No worries mate! I now see this random ghost season pass is only till Monday. Hope Tivo has a fix.


Mine has been showing this glitch thru the 12th. I've rebooted, forced updates the guide, removed OnePass entries that show up as conflicts in the to do list, deleted the channels from the channel list,and manually deleted every ghost show scheduled to record. Its fine for a few hours & then reappears, using new channels that I haven't yet deleted from the channel list.

Just like others, it is tied to c-span & foreign language channels that we don't pay for (xfinity). It first appeared in the to do list as Campaign 2022 & then as a NATO program. When I go to that channel, day & time in the Guide, it's listed as Kana-Kana. So.Frustrating.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

HarleyRandom said:


> I wish I knew what was happening. I tried to delete a show and nothing happened. Then I got a message on the TV screen saying "No signal" and directions to solve the problem. I turned the TV off and the green light on the Edge started blinking. I obviously wasn't going to get anything done so I went to the kitchen and all was fine when I came back.
> 
> This isn't the only time that sort of thing happened but usually I see a very large right arrow when it does.


That is why it is a ghost issue. 😀
You do something, turn things off, and walk away. Ghost is gone, for a while. 😀


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Mrs Roper's Kaftan said:


> ..., using new channels that I haven't yet deleted from the channel list.
> 
> .... So.Frustrating.


You said a mouthful there. Deleting all those unwanted channels is a nightmare. Bring lunch or dinner.😀

Took me forever to go through all those crazy channels way up in the 1xxx numbers.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Not even MR Brain can escape this issue. What a sad day indeed.😥


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Guess the Tivo is haunted.


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

charlesjbiller said:


> You said a mouthful there. Deleting all those unwanted channels is a nightmare. Bring lunch or dinner.😀
> 
> Took me forever to go through all those crazy channels way up in the 1xxx numbers.


I had the same problem. I only have cable because there are trees and the transmitters are too far away. it's expensive enough to have just those channels which were free until 2009. I keep getting messages others were added.


----------



## liz4cps (Mar 27, 2019)

Since I used to write software, my first thought is that wishes are being matched by mistake, but I don't have any wishes. My second thought is that OnePasses that match a show on any channel might be causing problems. That seems less likely, but who knows? If this keeps happening, I may change all mine to passes with specific channels.

What I've done so far:

removed those channels that are showing up with ghost shows and a few other C-Span channels that I noticed
moved a OnePass to the top since some episodes were not going to record due to conflicts with ghost shows
After I moved the OnePass, I went back to the ToDo list and found it looked a lot cleaner; only two ghost shows and they're both set not to record. I don't know if it will stay that way but that's where I am right now.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

If I Remember Correctly, TiVo does record special events and short videos of things that show up in your recordings. The recordings are from random channels, but are actually related to either TiVo material, or are actually promos and such, like a 5 minute recap of some series you have that's about to start a new season. When the recording's done, it should show up in your recording list as what it really is. 

TiVo used to do it a lot - they'd actually rent time on a channel to air their program, just so that your TiVo could record it.

It's been a while, but I've caught it doing just that with my TiVos over the years. 

Also, do you have your TiVo recording suggested programs? Mine gets a bit wonky every so often and starts recording stuff I'd never watch.


----------



## dennis.wick (7 mo ago)

Same issues here with the ghost recordings, mine have only been showing up for about a week give or take, I worked with the TIVO chat lady last Friday for 1 1/2 hours and she could not figure it out. She said will forward my complaint onto a tech and someone is suppose to get back to me this week. I live in the Pacific Northwest, 
I hope TIVO can resolve this soon?


----------



## VaBelle35 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks for this thread I just woke up to this and glad I read this first. I have a Bolt.


----------



## fixxit (Dec 19, 2006)

My Bolt did that when Fios added 4K channels in the 1000+ channel number range (I don’t remember the specifics). My TV isn’t 4K so it only displayed a black screen. Removing those channels from the OK list stopped the useless recordings. I don’t know if it’s the same thing happening here but I thought it was worth mentioning.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

I went through a similar process that @liz4cps did and nothing has come back. I'm clean through 7/16 and it's been two days since I did the cleanup. 

BTW, the C-SPAN recording was always the same show. "FORMER NATO ALLIED COMMANDER DISCUSSES NATO'S STRATEGY AND THREATS TO ALLIANCE"


----------



## gabrielstern (Aug 19, 2017)

charlesjbiller said:


> Not only that but it could have prevented a needed program from being recorded?


Check to make sure that the tivo suggestions box is unchecked under user preferences in the tivo menu.

I never have the tivo suggestions box checked.

as I don't want any of my tivos recording programs unless I tell it to record that program.


----------



## RoamioJeff (May 9, 2014)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> If I Remember Correctly, TiVo does record special events and short videos of things that show up in your recordings. The recordings are from random channels, but are actually related to either TiVo material, or are actually promos and such, like a 5 minute recap of some series you have that's about to start a new season. When the recording's done, it should show up in your recording list as what it really is.
> 
> TiVo used to do it a lot - they'd actually rent time on a channel to air their program, just so that your TiVo could record it.
> 
> ...


^^^^
THIS.

It used to happen on my old Roamio, but I have not caught it yet on my new Edge (have not been looking for it recently)


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

This is definitely not coming from suggestions. I've had that turned off since day one. The To-Do List entries had two checkmarks next to them indicating they are coming from a OnePass. My wife is now going to check every morning and suggested we "move up' shows we want to record if there are conflicts.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its recording these things for use in ads. Which is why it does not show up in the Shows list.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

RoamioJeff said:


> ^^^^
> THIS.
> 
> It used to happen on my old Roamio, but I have not caught it yet on my new Edge (have not been looking for it recently)


I used to see this on our XL4 but only on one tuner. This is happening on the Edge on ALL 6 tuners at the same time and even creating a conflict by trying to record for the 7th time.


----------



## dennis.wick (7 mo ago)

dennis.wick said:


> Same issues here with the ghost recordings, mine have only been showing up for about a week give or take, I worked with the TIVO chat lady last Friday for 1 1/2 hours and she could not figure it out. She said will forward my complaint onto a tech and someone is suppose to get back to me this week. I live in the Pacific Northwest,
> I hope TIVO can resolve this soon?


FOLLOWUP TO PREV. POST...after posting this morning i went to the "to do list" on my TV, not the app, deleted about 10 C-span shows that were going to record today. I went outside for a while, came back in and notice something was recording, hmm...it was C-span, all that i deleted earler they all came back. what's Tivo doing about this? Has anyone talked to a tech or manager? Frustrating as hell.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

After deleting the TO-Do List entries, I went to Channel Lineup and unchecked the channel. In fact, I unchecked all of the C-SPAN channels and it hasn't come back. I'm pretty sure someone said that TiVo was closed for the holiday weekend.


----------



## tskywalker189 (Nov 7, 2004)

Also C-SPAN on Comcast. What I find particularly odd is if I go to the guide, navigate to the channel and show in question, there is no description of the highlighted show above the guide (like any other show on the guide), I cannot select the show in the guide, or get more info on the show by pushing info - things that normally work elsewhere in the guide. And after removing from the To-Do list , the shows re-inserted themselves - multiple copies (as many as 4 - same time, same channel). Recording does come as a manual recording - I never watch C-Span. And the name in the guide has changed - forgot what it was when I looked earlier but it now comes up with a spanish title. Also has what would only be considered custom record settings - starts 2 min early and stops 1 hour longer


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> ...
> 
> TiVo used to do it a lot - they'd actually rent time on a channel to air their program, just so that your TiVo could record it.
> 
> ....


That explains why one of my shows had a 5 min scheduled to record at 12:30 AM for the new season; thanks.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

kmitch said:


> This is definitely not coming from suggestions. I've had that turned off since day one. The To-Do List entries had two checkmarks next to them indicating they are coming from a OnePass. My wife is now going to check every morning and suggested we "move up' shows we want to record if there are conflicts.


You mean the shows position on the "onepass" is a priority order?


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

dennis.wick said:


> FOLLOWUP TO PREV. POST...after posting this morning i went to the "to do list" on my TV, not the app, deleted about 10 C-span shows that were going to record today. I went outside for a while, came back in and notice something was recording, hmm...it was C-span, all that i deleted earler they all came back. what's Tivo doing about this? Has anyone talked to a tech or manager? Frustrating as hell.


As indicated just below your post, it seems you need to uncheck those C-span channels on the Channel Lineup list along with all the other channels that you will never want to see. Good luck as you may have many hundreds to uncheck.


----------



## kdc914 (Jul 13, 2007)

yawitz said:


> _(Originally posted in another thread, but this thread seems to have more activity, so will move my discussion here.)_
> 
> Same here, all phantom CSPAN-1 or CSPAN-2 recordings of odd, short lengths (as reported by @01jmac). Did the clear program info/todo list, initially OK but later that day the phantom recordings returned (just as @mike-d reported). I tried disabling the channels for those phantom recordings, and upon checking (today) the original recordings are gone, but replaced by a new set of recordings for the alternate CSPAN-1 and -2 channels. I'm disabling those right now to see what happens, but this is definitely a problem with, uh, _something_.


glad to hear I'm not the only one. Thought I or my Bolt+ was losing my/its mind! I disabled all the CSPAN channels so hopefully the problem won't reappear. Fingers, toes, and knees crossed...


----------



## DerekSF (May 16, 2013)

Bolt+ w/ Spectrum. Also recording CSPAN on all tuners, a dozen recordings.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> If I Remember Correctly, TiVo does record special events and short videos of things that show up in your recordings. The recordings are from random channels, but are actually related to either TiVo material, or are actually promos and such, like a 5 minute recap of some series you have that's about to start a new season. When the recording's done, it should show up in your recording list as what it really is.
> 
> TiVo used to do it a lot - they'd actually rent time on a channel to air their program, just so that your TiVo could record it.
> 
> ...


That was the Teleworld Paid Programming.

Tivo hasn’t used that (inefficient and expensive) method to get video clips on to our devices in years, because now they use broadband.

Those also didn’t show in your todo list. And they weren’t ever on C-Span, since they don’t air paid programming.

This is some other error happening.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

charlesjbiller said:


> You mean the shows position on the "onepass" is a priority order?


Yes, that was her thought. Not sure if will work though since the ghost shows aren't in the Onepass list.


----------



## Kishore (Feb 20, 2003)

Same story- I thought I had cleaned out Monday to-do of all ghost recordings, but Tivo Edge had other ideas to create new season pass recordings and all 6 tuners were engaged today for 225 (cspan) and separately 21.


----------



## Julie Fleiser (Apr 19, 2021)

charlesjbiller said:


> Not only that but it could have prevented a needed program from being recorded?


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

Bolt and FiOS...CH109 CSPAN SD
Recorded on ALL Tuners at once...
It's a diabolical paid political campaign...


----------



## Julie Fleiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Kishore said:


> Same story- I thought I had cleaned out Monday to-do of all ghost recordings, but Tivo Edge had other ideas to create new season pas
> 
> 
> charlesjbiller said:
> ...


Same thing here. 6 recordings of cspan that I hadn't requested. It recorded a Japanese station last week.


cooperd said:


> I'm having the EXACT same problem you describe. All tuners, same time. Deleted all last night haven't yet checked to see if they have returned. Seems like hacking problem with TIVO!!


Same thing here.


----------



## Julie Fleiser (Apr 19, 2021)

Jeanne Chaikin said:


> Same here. Is this becoming a widespread problem?


Seems to be. I did clear manual recording from to do list. They were all cspan. I removed all cspan channels from my channel list, and rebooted Bolt. They didn't show up again. Will see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

Same, Japanese channel first then recordings from CSPAN 1 and 2. Checked and CSPN recordings were listed for the upcoming week. Deleted from To Do and they came right back. Looking in the Guide and they are double checked. NOT in my Season pass. Can't select to delete from the guide. Deleted a second time from To Do.


----------



## JThiessen (Nov 2, 2014)

Same thing occurred tonight with my Romio. Some stupid CSpan show - I dont recall ever watching a CSpan anything…..
Definitely a TiVo Hack going on. 
after deleting everything twice, I ended up doing a delete and leave a bookmark option. Seems to have worked so far.
Software version 21


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

Me too. On 5 or 6 tuners. Some are 16/17 minutes, and some are only 1 or 3 minutes & change. I watched, and they are recording the exact same thing and listing them as a different series in MY SHOWS. Not as in different episodes of one show, but as separate shows. 

I emailed tivo support as well, and will update with any response I get. I'm sure they will be bombarded in a few hours when they go back to work after the holiday weekend.

HEY EVERYONE - Just in case this drags out. If you look in your MANAGE - TO DO LIST, it shows your upcoming recordings. I have the same thing coming up on Saturday July 9th, 6pm - 7pm (central), and again Sunday July 10th 6am - 7am. I'm going to give it a few days before I stop it, to see if they fix it; but you can see when they are, so you can delete them, to make sure you don't lose a recording you actually want, that would otherwise get cancelled.

My guess, I wonder if anyone else can confirm or deny, but I wonder if when it says "campaign" that we may have bookmarked some of the election shows, such as the debates, and its a information error. I watched the show, and it was about trying to protect abortion. I don't want to make this political, but that's going to UPSET me, if this was by chance someone pushing political views.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> Me too. On 5 or 6 tuners. Some are 16/17 minutes, and some are only 1 or 3 minutes & change. I watched, and they are recording the exact same thing and listing them as a different series in MY SHOWS. Not as in different episodes of one show, but as separate shows.
> 
> I emailed tivo support as well, and will update with any response I get. I'm sure they will be bombarded in a few hours when they go back to work after the holiday weekend.
> 
> ...


deleting them from the to do list doesn't work, they only come back later.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

NorthAlabama said:


> deleting them from the to do list doesn't work, they only come back later.


The upcoming this weekend for both in the TO DO LIST does not show the title. If you go through the guide it does, and it is written as C'est toujours pas sorcier. I used google translator and that comes to "It's still not rocket science". So there goes my other theory. 

Personally with how it is recording the same show on multiple tuners (on my 3tb bolt vox with 6 tuners) and calling it a different series is what makes me think there is some programming error in their guide. My cable service is Spectrum (I think its comcast). At the very least, I was happy that I came on here, and see how many others are having the exact same issue. At least I know its on their end.


----------



## liz4cps (Mar 27, 2019)

charlesjbiller said:


> You mean the shows position on the "onepass" is a priority order?


Apparently. I saw this, too; one of our shows was not going to record due to ghost C-Span recordings which makes me think one of our OnePasses was somehow creating these.


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

Having the same issue. For now, I have removed the C-Span channels. I do occasionally watch them, so I’d like to eventually restore them.


----------



## bfagan (Dec 31, 2009)

Same here. Started a few days ago with a Japan channel and then CSPANs.
TiVo Edge + Spectrum.
Hope this gets fixed soon - I'm watching here for news.


----------



## Kurs0010 (Nov 9, 2016)

yawitz said:


> _(Originally posted in another thread, but this thread seems to have more activity, so will move my discussion here.)_
> 
> Same here, all phantom CSPAN-1 or CSPAN-2 recordings of odd, short lengths (as reported by @01jmac). Did the clear program info/todo list, initially OK but later that day the phantom recordings returned (just as @mike-d reported). I tried disabling the channels for those phantom recordings, and upon checking (today) the original recordings are gone, but replaced by a new set of recordings for the alternate CSPAN-1 and -2 channels. I'm disabling those right now to see what happens, but this is definitely a problem with, uh, _something_.


The exact same thing happened to me yesterday too! Same channels too.


----------



## Td953 (6 mo ago)

Same with me. Cspan and spectrum. I recommend that you open a ticket with TiVo if this impacts you. It can move the issue higher up their queue.


----------



## dtsob75 (Mar 18, 2003)

yawitz said:


> _(Originally posted in another thread, but this thread seems to have more activity, so will move my discussion here.)_
> 
> Same here, all phantom CSPAN-1 or CSPAN-2 recordings of odd, short lengths (as reported by @01jmac). Did the clear program info/todo list, initially OK but later that day the phantom recordings returned (just as @mike-d reported). I tried disabling the channels for those phantom recordings, and upon checking (today) the original recordings are gone, but replaced by a new set of recordings for the alternate CSPAN-1 and -2 channels. I'm disabling those right now to see what happens, but this is definitely a problem with, uh, _something_.


I had this same problem yesterday on my Bolt and Edge boxes, but not my old Premiere boxes. What I found was that the programs recorded were some really "left-wing" stuff and I assumed that someone at Tivo was propogating theie ideology. I was pretty upset over this. I would delete them from the to-do list and a lot would re-appear, until I finally removed the channels from my list. If they are pushing their ideology, someone needs to be fired over this.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Dr_Zoidberg said:


> If I Remember Correctly, TiVo does record special events and short videos of things that show up in your recordings. The recordings are from random channels, but are actually related to either TiVo material, or are actually promos and such, like a 5 minute recap of some series you have that's about to start a new season. When the recording's done, it should show up in your recording list as what it really is.
> 
> TiVo used to do it a lot - they'd actually rent time on a channel to air their program, just so that your TiVo could record it.
> 
> ...


What you've posted sounds very familiar from several years back. I recall seeing the red record light on at very early hours (3am or so) even though I had not programmed anything to record. Turned out, I believe that was how TiVo did its Channel Guide updates.
With regard to this ghost recording issue, I experienced the same problem. So, last night (7-4-2022) I removed (unchecked in channel list) all C-Span channels from the guide and then cancelled all C-Span scheduled recordings in my "To Do" list. Today, nothing strange has happened. No odd recordings are in my To Do list and no C-Span recordings overnight. So, so far so good. For what it's worth, we have three devices, two Bolts and one Premiere. Only the Bolts were impacted by this phenomenon.


----------



## Michael Wanninger (Aug 19, 2019)

I am having the same problem. I noticed it is almost always the same channels. In my case, 2 CSPAN channels. I am on Spectrum and they are changing the protocols to obsolete Tivo (based on an article. I have not called yet). I everyone on Spectrum? If so could it be the new protocol? Most of the channels mentioned are low usages and in my case addressed with the tuning adapter. If Charter has already started conversion, that could explain it. Just a guess. 

Also once Spectrum no longer supports Tivo, I no longer support Spectrum. TMobile is now 5G in my area, they lose an Internet and Cable customer.


----------



## dennis.wick (7 mo ago)

Has anyone heard from Tivo yet? I worked with a tivo chat lady last Friday for 1.5hrs. She couldn't figure it out, some tech is suppose to contact me but nothing yet. I imagine their probably pretty busy if this is happening to a lot of folks.


----------



## bfagan (Dec 31, 2009)

After deleting all the ghosts from my todo list yesterday, just now I see 12 new entries: all six tuners set to CSPAN-2 on 7/9/22 at 7pm and again all six tuners on CSPAN-2 on 7/10 at 7am.
Edge + Spectrum
BTW this does not happen on my old Premiere.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Same problem here with a new Bolt Because it is preventing some of my requested recordings I removed all the CSPAN channels from the Channel list that seems to work so-far.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

So far, in order to get this to stop, it looks like you have to delete the To-Do scheduled recordings AND you have to uncheck ALL C-SPAN channels in your channel line up. I did this two days ago and nothing has re-appeared through 7/16.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

kmitch said:


> So far, in order to get this to stop, it looks like you have to delete the To-Do scheduled recordings AND you have to uncheck ALL C-SPAN channels in your channel line up. I did this two days ago and nothing has re-appeared through 7/16.


That might work for now. That's not a solution. This is the first time I've had it happen, and Tivo needs to fix this on their end. I'm not going to look for a work around on mine until this happens again.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

Understood. I agree that we shouldn't need to babysit our To-Do list. I'm just trying to help others avoid the missed recordings for shows they want to record due to conflicts caused by this.


----------



## techpro2004 (Oct 14, 2019)

Having the same issues manual recording on cspan. Spoke to tivo on the phone and they are aware of it. They are working on a fix but in the mean time, they told me to disable cspan in my channel list. They don't know when the fix will be out.

edit: seeing this on my edge and bolt vox


----------



## joedirt426 (9 mo ago)

I had the same. About 10 recordings of CSPAN and all of them were duplicates of the same content..


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

A heads up to remember to delete all the instances of C-SPAN. I’d forgotten that the same channel has multiple listings (942 and 1128 in my case).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dtsob75 said:


> I had this same problem yesterday on my Bolt and Edge boxes, but not my old Premiere boxes. What I found was that the programs recorded were some really "left-wing" stuff and I assumed that someone at Tivo was propogating theie ideology. I was pretty upset over this. I would delete them from the to-do list and a lot would re-appear, until I finally removed the channels from my list. If they are pushing their ideology, someone needs to be fired over this.


Left-wing? It’s C-Span. They literally show video from congressional hearings with ZERO commentary. It’s nothing more than a record of what happened/was said.

Anyway, no, this is not a liberal conspiracy from Silicon Valley hippies who you need to get fired for pushing their agenda on you.

It’s a technical glitch.

You can put your tin foil hat away.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Michael Wanninger said:


> I am having the same problem. I noticed it is almost always the same channels. In my case, 2 CSPAN channels. I am on Spectrum and they are changing the protocols to obsolete Tivo (based on an article. I have not called yet). I everyone on Spectrum? If so could it be the new protocol? Most of the channels mentioned are low usages and in my case addressed with the tuning adapter. If Charter has already started conversion, that could explain it. Just a guess.
> 
> Also once Spectrum no longer supports Tivo, I no longer support Spectrum. TMobile is now 5G in my area, they lose an Internet and Cable customer.


No, this is not the “new protocol”.

When/if that happens you will lose access to your channels. (And Spectrum will provide ample notice)

Nothing Spectrum can or will do on purpose or by accident can force your TiVo to record anything.


----------



## liz4cps (Mar 27, 2019)

Michael Wanninger said:


> I am on Spectrum and they are changing the protocols to obsolete Tivo (based on an article. I have not called yet). I everyone on Spectrum?


No, I'm on Verizon FIOS and from reading this thread, it sounds like people are having this problem regardless of the provider. I think the problem stems from the TiVo software not handling some odd guide entries correctly. The ones my TiVo wanted to record were shows without a title.

I was able to fix this by removing the C-Span channels that had the ghost programs from my channel list and moving a show to the top of my priority list in OnePasses. That particular show had episodes that were not going to record due to conflicts with the ghost programs.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

cwoody222 said:


> Left-wing? It’s C-Span. They literally show video from congressional hearings with ZERO commentary. It’s nothing more than a record of what happened/was said.
> 
> Anyway, no, this is not a liberal conspiracy from Silicon Valley hippies who you need to get fired for pushing their agenda on you.
> 
> ...


1. You don't actually know what's going on with this problem do you? As in you don't work for Tivo, and haven't already fixed the problem right? You're just guessing correct? 
2. When I watched what was recorded (which was the same thing as everyone else), it was a planned parenthood pro-abortion meeting. There was nothing "CAMPAIGN" about it that I saw. So it is definitely: left, it wasn't a congressional hearing, and it was several women giving speeches, (the opposite of "ZERO commentary").
3. Nobody called it a conspiracy. "Tin foil hats now", why the personal insult?

You threw out a really embellished, and trashy response because someone gave out their fair thoughts. There are several "regulars" on this site, that post a lot, and don't actually know much.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> 1. You don't actually know what's going on with this problem do you? As in you don't work for Tivo, and haven't already fixed the problem right? You're just guessing correct?


I am 100% sure it is not a TiVo employee pushing out a leftist agenda.

How do I know that? Because the idea is absurd.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

cwoody222 said:


> I am 100% sure it is not a TiVo employee pushing out a leftist agenda.
> 
> How do I know that? *Because the idea is absurd.*


If you think that rationale is going to have any traction you haven't been paying attention to what roughly half the country accepts as "truth" these days.


----------



## ses (Jan 8, 2007)

I have seen the same thing. It started roughly the same time I created a one-pass to record the Jan 6th hearings on CSPAN. I was thinking it might be related, but I don't know.

Since these ghost recordings began I've been getting hinky behavior from my Tivo. Some crashes, hangs, not responding to the remote until it is hard (pull the power) rebooted. Now I'm beginning to think/worry that the Tivo service/update process itself may have been hacked/compromised. Or maybe a bug in a otherwise clean update.


----------



## djofsd (May 10, 2006)

I, too, had these same CSPAN manual recordings on my Edge. It's happened twice. 

First time I just deleted the half dozen or so items from My Shows. 

The second time I looked at the To Do list and saw numerous items but they had no details. I deleted those.

I have not removed any channels from the list of channels.

Having just checked the DVR a few minutes ago, I do not find any more of those ghost manual recordings and there are not any more untitled items in the To Do list.

I'm going to take a SWAG by saying it is likely a glitch with the centralized program data service and a rogue database update. 

.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

chiguy50 said:


> If you thing that rationale is going to have any traction you haven't been paying attention to what roughly half the country accepts as "truth" these days.


You know what the ridiculous part about this is: Is that you say this is the reason it couldn't happen,


cwoody222 said:


> I am 100% sure it is not a TiVo employee pushing out a leftist agenda.
> 
> How do I know that? Because the idea is absurd.


While you try to tell everyone else your opinion is fact.


And this is the exact reason that not only it could, but is the exact reason someone would consider it. You two are proving that you are wrong, you just aren't willing to look at it from the other side. You two are doing exactly what _"they do"_


----------



## HDTVjunkie (Apr 24, 2008)

Tivo Edge with Xfinity Random CSPAN manual recordings twice now. The Mrs now looking at me as if I am crazy.


----------



## David Plantz (Dec 21, 2017)

I have had it pop up on different days with multiple short CSPAN recordings. Most are set for 7AM or 7PM and multiple at the same time. I deleted them multiple times. It did not create a season pass so I had to do a manual delete. I have not unchecked the CSPAN channels on my Edge DVR in the guide yet. I am using Spectrum here in Bradenton, FL. This is a such a strange and weird glitch with the software and guide data. I just checked and no CSPAN in my upcoming recording list. I would be more annoyed with this if it was the beginning of new seasons of shows I like. It is the summer rerun season so hardly anything is recording.


----------



## xdjazzman (Jan 11, 2018)

Something similar happened to my Roamio Pro about a year ago. It suddenly would use all 6 tuners to record a european soccer game early on Sunday mornings. It appeared to always be the same team/league that was being targeted when it happened. I think it was bundeslige, but I don't recall for sure at this point. I did not normally watch the sports channel being used, so I deactivated the channel and the problem did not reoccur.


----------



## jetownsend (Sep 22, 2020)

Happened on only one of our three units (two bolts and a premiere) on CSPAN and TVJAPAN. This is also the only system where I scheduled manual recordings a week or so ago for a show on a CSPAN channel. I deleted the recorded shows and the shows in the TODO list and no ghost recordings since. I worked at TiVo for the first decade and this seems very much like a bug in scheduling manual recordings. I don't remember the last time I had a manual recording for TVJAPAN but I do have Season Passes for the news and a few other programs.


----------



## Jeanne Chaikin (Aug 3, 2005)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> That might work for now. That's not a solution. This is the first time I've had it happen, and Tivo needs to fix this on their end. I'm not going to look for a work around on mine until this happens again.


Exactly. What happens if I start having to eliminate channels that we really need to watch?


----------



## Jeanne Chaikin (Aug 3, 2005)

ses said:


> I have seen the same thing. It started roughly the same time I created a one-pass to record the Jan 6th hearings on CSPAN. I was thinking it might be related, but I don't know.
> 
> Since these ghost recordings began I've been getting hinky behavior from my Tivo. Some crashes, hangs, not responding to the remote until it is hard (pull the power) rebooted. Now I'm beginning to think/worry that the Tivo service/update process itself may have been hacked/compromised. Or maybe a bug in a otherwise clean update.


My new Edge has been experiencing the ghost recordings and the same symptoms you describe.


----------



## Linderhof (Jun 5, 2015)

Also have new Edge doing exactly the same thing. We deleted one CSPAN channel that it was happening on and it moved to another CSPAN channel. Emailed TiVo "support" and posted on their FB page. Running 21.11.1.v14-USM-12-D6F.


----------



## bobfrank (Mar 17, 2005)

Just curious whether the posters having these problems are on TE3 orTE4. That might, or might not be the problem


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

bobfrank said:


> Just curious whether the posters having these problems are on TE3 orTE4. That might, or might not be the problem


the only reports i've seen were using te4, but migrating to te3 is no solution, when the current workaround prevents the recordings and leaves shows and passes in place.


----------



## charlesjbiller (7 mo ago)

Linderhof said:


> Also have new Edge doing exactly the same thing. We deleted one CSPAN channel that it was happening on and it moved to another CSPAN channel. Emailed TiVo "support" and posted on their FB page. Running 21.11.1.v14-USM-12-D6F.


If you don't watch C-span at all, delete them all on the channel lineup and see if that works.
I/we don't watch C-Span and deleted all that I could find and others that we'll never watch or able to get. With 1100 + channel numbers listed it takes time to hunt and delete.  😀

So far, I have not experienced this glitch with phantoms on my Edge.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

bobfrank said:


> Just curious whether the posters having these problems are on TE3 orTE4. That might, or might not be the problem


Nobody here has reported this on TE3. What would be interesting to see is what percentage of TE4 users are seeing this.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> Nobody here has reported this on TE3. What would be interesting to see is what percentage of TE4 users are seeing this.


i'm not seeing it with c-span and te4, that's a good question - why only some, and how many?


----------



## TiVoStephen (Jun 27, 2000)

All, this should be fixed now. Apologies for the problem.


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

TiVoStephen said:


> All, this should be fixed now. Apologies for the problem.


It has been removed from To-do list not by me, (I did not remove it ever so I could see if they fixed it). Looks like they have.


----------



## Scott K (Dec 9, 2018)

Mrs Roper's Kaftan said:


> Mine has been showing this glitch thru the 12th. I've rebooted, forced updates the guide, removed OnePass entries that show up as conflicts in the to do list, deleted the channels from the channel list,and manually deleted every ghost show scheduled to record. Its fine for a few hours & then reappears, using new channels that I haven't yet deleted from the channel list.
> 
> Just like others, it is tied to c-span & foreign language channels that we don't pay for (xfinity). It first appeared in the to do list as Campaign 2022 & then as a NATO program. When I go to that channel, day & time in the Guide, it's listed as Kana-Kana. So.Frustrating.


What's this thing with C-SPAN recordings? Yesterday, there were 15 recordings that were just 2 to 4 minutes long occurring back to back and recording C-SPAN on the same channel. I'VE NEVER WATCHED C-SPAN!! There's no logical reason why TiVo would record this channel, nor any reason to record two or three minutes snippets. Frankly, I had fallen asleep and I thought possibly I had caused the recordings to happen because of how I was holding the remote control... Still, this would be odd!
I don't like the responses from TiVo telling people that it's something with their setup and or the channel recording Is random. It's not random if so many people are having C-SPAN recorded.
After deleting the random recordings, I thought everything would be fine. I left the house and returned an hour later and there was another eight or nine recordings of the same C-SPAN channel. This time I knew for certain that I did not mistakenly record-while-sleeping! I deleted the recordings, powered off the DVR and rebooted EVERYTHING... then went on with my life. Now, one day later, and there are 8 additional C-SPAN recordings. WTF?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Scott K said:


> What's this thing with C-SPAN recordings? Yesterday, there were 15 recordings that were just 2 to 4 minutes long occurring back to back and recording C-SPAN on the same channel. I'VE NEVER WATCHED C-SPAN!! There's no logical reason why TiVo would record this channel, nor any reason to record two or three minutes snippets. Frankly, I had fallen asleep and I thought possibly I had caused the recordings to happen because of how I was holding the remote control... Still, this would be odd!
> I don't like the responses from TiVo telling people that it's something with their setup and or the channel recording Is random. It's not random if so many people are having C-SPAN recorded.
> After deleting the random recordings, I thought everything would be fine. I left the house and returned an hour later and there was another eight or nine recordings of the same C-SPAN channel. This time I knew for certain that I did not mistakenly record-while-sleeping! I deleted the recordings, powered off the DVR and rebooted EVERYTHING... then went on with my life. Now, one day later, and there are 8 additional C-SPAN recordings. WTF?





TiVoStephen said:


> All, this should be fixed now. Apologies for the problem.


----------



## charlesj (Dec 6, 2021)

TiVoStephen said:


> All, this should be fixed now. Apologies for the problem.


Thanks for posting.
While I didn't have this issue it would be good to know what caused this in some DVRs.
I am sure most here would like to know what caused this.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

charlesj said:


> Thanks for posting.
> While I didn't have this issue it would be good to know what caused this in some DVRs.
> I am sure most here would like to know what caused this.


I agree. Not only what caused it but what was done to make sure it doesn't happen again?


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

ses said:


> Since these ghost recordings began I've been getting hinky behavior from my Tivo. Some crashes, hangs, not responding to the remote until it is hard (pull the power) rebooted.


My Edge does this sometimes. I press the remote and it does nothing. Lately I get "No Signal" )I used to get a very large right arrow) and have to turn it off and I get the "Starting Up" message.


----------



## liz4cps (Mar 27, 2019)

kmitch said:


> I agree. Not only what caused it but what was done to make sure it doesn't happen again?


Since I used to write software, I'll make a stab at this.

It looked to me that the ghost programs were caused by ill formed guide entries. C-Span's listing contained odd programs with apparently empty titles. The TiVo software probably assumed the guide information would not contain such crazy mistakes. It was then making spurious matches to your OnePasses, "thinking" you wanted to record these empty titled programs.

The fix is for the TiVo software to do more error checking, so it ignores the ill formed entries (or maybe handles them in a smarter way).


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

liz4cps said:


> Since I used to write software, I'll make a stab at this.
> 
> It looked to me that the ghost programs were caused by ill formed guide entries. C-Span's listing contained odd programs with apparently empty titles. The TiVo software probably assumed the guide information would not contain such crazy mistakes. It was then making spurious matches to your OnePasses, "thinking" you wanted to record these empty titled programs.
> 
> The fix is for the TiVo software to do more error checking, so it ignores the ill formed entries (or maybe handles them in a smarter way).


Likely something similar but they probably fixed it in the guide data this time because otherwise they would have had to test, release, and push a software update to everyone, which they haven’t done.

I would suspect a future update contains a long-term fix.


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

liz4cps said:


> Since I used to write software, I'll make a stab at this.
> 
> It looked to me that the ghost programs were caused by ill formed guide entries. C-Span's listing contained odd programs with apparently empty titles. The TiVo software probably assumed the guide information would not contain such crazy mistakes. It was then making spurious matches to your OnePasses, "thinking" you wanted to record these empty titled programs.
> 
> The fix is for the TiVo software to do more error checking, so it ignores the ill formed entries (or maybe handles them in a smarter way).


If that's all there was to it, why did the MyShows entries for recorded ghost programs start out with the word "Manual?" That shouldn't happen when the original ToDo list entry had a double check. What you suggest may be part of the problem, but I think there has to be more to it than that.


----------



## kmitch (Dec 21, 2020)

We make all the guesses we want but I feel that something official should come from TiVo.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

bfagan said:


> After deleting all the ghosts from my todo list yesterday, just now I see 12 new entries: all six tuners set to CSPAN-2 on 7/9/22 at 7pm and again all six tuners on CSPAN-2 on 7/10 at 7am.


I got it, TiVo is trying to brainwash you. "Hey, if it recorded something 12 times, maybe I should just take a look...."
THE CONSPIRACY'S REAL, PEOPLE!!!


----------



## liz4cps (Mar 27, 2019)

rpj22 said:


> If that's all there was to it, why did the MyShows entries for recorded ghost programs start out with the word "Manual?" That shouldn't happen when the original ToDo list entry had a double check. What you suggest may be part of the problem, but I think there has to be more to it than that.


It's possible that the information stored with the recording is ill formed since it's dependent on the information the TiVo got from the guide. If the recording doesn't have any title, it might be assumed to be a manual recording. But that's a lot of ifs. Generally, in software, once ill formed input gets past any initial error checking, it can cause various and sundry sorts of havoc. The focus towards fixing this is to improve the error checking. Then you have good data to work with (you probably ignore shows with no title), and the rest of the software runs as expected.

You might notice, while fixing this, that how you represent the "My Shows" list internally in the software could be improved, but that's likely a big project. The "My Shows" software works fine when given good data, so you just fix the error checking to be sure "My Shows" doesn't have recordings with bad data and you're good to go -- you stop creating recordings that show "Manual?" that way.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

charlesj said:


> Thanks for posting.
> While I didn't have this issue it would be good to know what caused this in some DVRs.
> I am sure most here would like to know what caused this.


TiVo fired the left leaning employee, LOL


----------



## whboyd (Oct 24, 2016)

I reported this to TiVo on July 3. On July 8 I received this response:


> This is a response to your inquiry about the CSPAN Channel.
> As per the newest update, it seems that this was already resolved.


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

cwoody222 said:


> I am 100% sure it is not a TiVo employee pushing out a leftist agenda.
> 
> How do I know that? Because the idea is absurd.


My Cape has a point. Until he mentioned the actual content that was recorded, I didn't pay much attention to it. I was solely focused on the fact that, in my case, it was all C-SPAN channels. But he is right. The content was all left-leaning. That's a fact. No tin-foil hat accusations were necessary. I'll bet if it was Fox News that had been ghost recorded, there would be all kinds of accusations being made toward TiVo.


----------



## Dr_Zoidberg (Jan 4, 2004)

I hadn't checked recordings on my devices recently (I've been watching streams lately), and the infamous CSPAN recordings were on my Edge and both Bolts. They were NOT on my Premiere XL, though. When I went to delete them in rapid succession, it kept skipping over individual recordings, so I had to move the 'cursor' up and reselect the shows to delete them.

I hope they're right in saying they've fixed the glitch, though!


----------



## tgh117 (6 mo ago)

I am having the same issue with my roaming pro. Started on July 4th. Have had ghost shows 4 times now, and also have it disconnected from the internet because on that same day it has also started to get stuck in a reboot loop when connected to the net. Very frustrating that the service has gone so rough lately.


----------

